# Penny Bath Day!!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Boy, she really needed a bath. :tender: I may trim her body back some any day with summer. :sweatdrop: it's a lot for me. IDK?? 

[URL=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/kandis57/media/b57ed998-80e4-451f-9f8f-63ffdd6a086b_zpsd5e0f22e.jpg.html][/URL]

Closer one of her new Hello Kitty Bow. :tender: her pony tail is flat in this picture. lol
[URL=http://s141.photobucket.com/user/kandis57/media/092434f28ec44adba8a75af1187bf08a_zpsf884eb08.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, Penny is exquisite.:wub::wub::wub:
I'm taking a break between brushing and bathing, myself.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Kandis she looks beautiful!!! No cut the hair!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. I'm a puppy cut kinda girl, but I have to say I would not cut a hair on her body. She is perfect!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so beautiful.:wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW, Penny is absolutely STUNNING! I LOVE the close up picture of her incredible face! I can only dream of having any one of mine in full coat. I agree with all the others -- please don't cut. STUNNING!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

No no no cut hair!!! She is a gorgeous little princess!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, is she absolutely gorgeous!! And please do not cut her hair. I know that I would never have the patience with Chrissy, but you are doing such a great job with her in her long coat.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is so beautiful.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Don't cut her hair. How old is Penny? Her mustache hair is nice & long & wondered how long it takes to grow out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh, Penny is exquisite.:wub::wub::wub:
> I'm taking a break between brushing and bathing, myself.:sweatdrop:


Thanks Sylvia!!! I feel your pain all way over here. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Kandis she looks beautiful!!! No cut the hair!!!!


Thanks Deb!!! I'll try...:HistericalSmiley: 



Summergirl73 said:


> She is absolutely beautiful. I'm a puppy cut kinda girl, but I have to say I would not cut a hair on her body. She is perfect!


Me too. My first long coat. You CANNOT miss day or two of brushing. :blush: or you pay. 



frankie said:


> she is so beautiful.:wub:


Thank you :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

MalteseObsessed said:


> WOW, Penny is absolutely STUNNING! I LOVE the close up picture of her incredible face! I can only dream of having any one of mine in full coat. I agree with all the others -- please don't cut. STUNNING!


Awe thanks Hedy!! :wub:



Chardy said:


> No no no cut hair!!! She is a gorgeous little princess!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Carol---Will you come help me on bath day??:HistericalSmiley: You think its my toe that's working against me? :HistericalSmiley:



Snuggle's Mom said:


> Wow, is she absolutely gorgeous!! And please do not cut her hair. I know that I would never have the patience with Chrissy, but you are doing such a great job with her in her long coat.


Thank you. Your sweet. :wub:I do love her long. :innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> She is so beautiful.


Thanks Walter. :wub::wub:



Ann Mother said:


> Don't cut her hair. How old is Penny? Her mustache hair is nice & long & wondered how long it takes to grow out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pat---thanks!!! Says 2 1/2 on her ticker. I had to look. :HistericalSmiley: Well, she always had long face so I'm not sure. Breeder was growing her for show. Sammie's face will never get like hers. Difference in breeding. 
My foot is bothering me at present so I want her short...Nice thing about having one dog is you can do what you want :thumbsup: pretty easily. I'd never have more dogs at this point.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

WOW! She looks absolutely stunning! Love the Hello Kitty bow :thumbsup:...
I wish I could do bows and pins, but Charlie would not be happy, I guess, lol.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Charlie'sMom said:


> WOW! She looks absolutely stunning! Love the Hello Kitty bow :thumbsup:...
> I wish I could do bows and pins, but Charlie would not be happy, I guess, lol.


Thanks Katie. :wub: Bows were hard for me till I grew her top back out. I use clip on now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh she is just gorgeous, Kandis! I love her beautiful long hair but I won't tell you not to cut it...I know it is A LOT of work to keep up with. She will look stunning either way!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks gorgeous right now. It is a tough decision isn't it? Yes it grows back but it does take a long time to get the same again. 

It took me a long time to finally cut down Penny, her coat is fantastic, but I was relieved when I did. Much cooler in the summer for her and much less work for me, and she can sometimes wear dresses  I have never cut down any of her head, currently very tempted to go a bit more Korean on her. See we all have these indecisions :w00t: one day I think next time I will cut it but then I chicken out.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh she is just gorgeous, Kandis! I love her beautiful long hair but I won't tell you not to cut it...I know it is A LOT of work to keep up with. She will look stunning either way!


Awe, thanks. :wub: I love the long look too. I'm hanging in for now. After a few months growing her out she had fuzzy butt big time. Was clipper damage on her back from being in that puppy cut. It takes while to grow that out too. It was low over her backside. 

When I could see adult coat changes around 2 yrs old I started growing her out. I do whine here when I get discouraged if I don't feel into it bec I can't skip more than couple days. Here is side view. It won't be long now. Just need few more inches on sides. Rest is done. I think it's been about 5 months. I didn't really pull enough hair up yesterday in her TK as we were going out anyways. I love the little velvet clip on bows Marjy made her best for everyday.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Please don't cut it. I dream of Aces hair looking like that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> She looks gorgeous right now. It is a tough decision isn't it? Yes it grows back but it does take a long time to get the same again.
> 
> It took me a long time to finally cut down Penny, her coat is fantastic, but I was relieved when I did. Much cooler in the summer for her and much less work for me, and she can sometimes wear dresses  I have never cut down any of her head, currently very tempted to go a bit more Korean on her. See we all have these indecisions :w00t: one day I think next time I will cut it but then I chicken out.


Thanks Maureen. :wub:My fam calls her Cousin It..:HistericalSmiley: been at it quite while. Almost there now so I guess I need some encouragement. A lot is finding what works for me. Baths help a lot. She hates them btw but coming around now with treats. But she gets cold easy. Sammie is opposite. I am not sure I've seen your Penny in her short cut yet. Bet she is cute. 
Both our Penny's are cute either way. :wub::wub:

I don't know what Korean is.. I'm behind. lol.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks Maureen. :wub:My fam calls her Cousin It..:HistericalSmiley: been at it quite while. Almost there now so I guess I need some encouragement. A lot is finding what works for me. Baths help a lot. She hates them btw but coming around now with treats. But she gets cold easy. Sammie is opposite. I am not sure I've seen your Penny in her short cut yet. Bet she is cute.
> Both our Penny's are cute either way. :wub::wub:
> 
> I don't know what Korean is.. I'm behind. lol.


Oh you have seen Penny in the short cut. It is short in my siggy LOL. You just can't see the short body.

Korean, shorter cut face but still long ears.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Oh you have seen Penny in the short cut. It is short in my siggy LOL. You just can't see the short body.
> 
> Korean, shorter cut face but still long ears.


Is penny the little one? I get them confused lol. Both are beyond cute. Heeee...

It is a tough decision though. When I see mats I'm like cut it. When I don't I'm happy. And she doesn't even get a lot of matts. Urrrggg, So I guess I should shut up and be happy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> Is penny the little one? I get them confused lol. Both are beyond cute. Heeee...
> 
> It is a tough decision though. When I see mats I'm like cut it. When I don't I'm happy. And she doesn't even get a lot of matts. Urrrggg, So I guess I should shut up and be happy.


Yes, Penny is the little one. Yes, just be happy :thumbsup: one day you may just go ahead and do it. It really is time I posted more pics. I am so bad.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I was just looking at pics from Eukanuba show and we still have quite ways to go before she is long enough on her body.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Penny is just gorgeous, Kandis! You do a great job with her..remember I said I would never cut Eva's beautiful hair?:HistericalSmiley: Well, I finally did..it is so thick..she is in a "town n' country" and with 3, it is so much easier...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Penny is just gorgeous, Kandis! You do a great job with her..remember I said I would never cut Eva's beautiful hair?:HistericalSmiley: Well, I finally did..it is so thick..she is in a "town n' country" and with 3, it is so much easier...


Thanks April. I gotta look at some pics of Eva. Oh what pretty coat she has. It is easy short but with Sammie short I can handle one except days my back hurts. lol. I just love Sue's Tyler's T&C.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

She is amazing, can´t stop looking at her! :heart:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She's so beautiful with her long hair and I'm sure she would still be beautiful in any kind of cut. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

